# Word: Feld in Tabelle mit Bedingung füllen



## msycho (5. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe in ein Word-Dokument eine Tabelle eingefügt - mehrere Spalten und Zeilen.
Ich möchte jetzt ein Tabellen-Feld in Abhängigkeit eines anderen Tabellenfeldes füllen. Hierzu habe ich in ein Tabellen-Feld ein Feld eingefügt.

In diesem Feld steht folgende Funktion:

IF D4 <> "" D4+2 "" 

Soll heissen, dass wenn das Tabellen-Feld D4 nicht leer ist, es entsprechend gefüllt wird, ansonsten bleibt es auch leer.

Es wird mir jetzt aber immer D4+2 ausgegeben.

Wo ist mein Fehler? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## larryson (6. August 2007)

Guten Morgen. Anscheinend hast Du eine Excel-Tabelle in Word importiert.

Die Wenn Prüfung schaut meines Wissens nach so aus: If (D4<>"";D4+2;""). Zu beachten wären noch die Semikolen (schreibt man das so, jedenfalls diese Dinger ';;;;;;'). Ach ja und das Gleichheitszeichen ('=') davor nicht vergessen.


----------

